# keeping frogs..



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i might want to keep a frog..but i want small one.that looks real cool so i can take some cool pics of it..ones that are baby or medium at the size of your finger nail..and full size mayby size of your thumb..what frog grows this small?how much would would it cost.?Where would i get it from?.and what sort of set up would i need to house it?


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 2 blue vietnamese tree frogs for sale in the classifieds Ill try and get some pics up tonight.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

try reed frogs then when you get addicted to keeping frogs go for dart frogs lovely frogs.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

reed frogs are very small,


----------



## frogz 007 (Feb 21, 2008)

If you want a small frog, i suggest a species that is naturally small because young frogs seem to die more easily and are more prone to disease, they're not as hardy as adults.

Good luck!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

id get mantellas: small and photogenic. also darts are photogenic and small but i wouldnt recomend blue dart frogs due to everyone having pics of them and i dont think there good to photograph.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

the larger species of dartfrog are usually more bold than the real thumbnail species, so from a photographic POV would be much better subjects.


----------

